# Circuit Breaker Overload?



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

*Which will be less of an electrical nightmare?*​
Run the 125G and the 55G on the same circuit?1161.11%Leave the 125G alone, and run the 55G on the same circuit as the washing machine?738.89%


----------



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

I thought that title might get your attention.
Pardon me for posting this here, but it is the only discussion area I visit.

All of the electrical outlets were I want to set up another tank run on the same circuit line.
But I may be able to run a line from the clothes washing room for my second tank.

I can either place both tanks on the same circuit.
125G fully loaded drawing lots of power, and a 55G fully loaded drawing lots of power.

OR

I can leave the 125G alone.
And place the 55G on the same circuit as washing machine, which also draws a lot of power.

I was hoping someone else may have run into similar issues and can lead me in the right direction before I set up the 55G. I made this a poll as well, in case you have an educated guess. Thanks.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I only have three circuits in the fish room, and you should be able to run two tanks on one circuit, or even three, four, five, If you convert the total wattage of your aquarium lights, pumps, and heaters to amperage, you should be able to calculate how many tanks can be on one circuit.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Or, you could match a NEW breaker to the load..breakers are cheap and easy to replace.
Google it and please follow all safety cautions.


----------



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

Cool deal. Thanks for the info. I know replacing a breaker is easy, but installing a new one kinda gives me the willies. Shocking, huh. hehe.

That is probably what I will end up doing.
But untill then I am counting the amperes.

Thanks again.


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah best advice I can give about replacing the breacker is insulated tools (I would just call my brother inlaw even though I know how to do it, he certified electrican lol)


----------



## Dan L (Oct 20, 2003)

it's not wise to just change the breaker...

15amp breaker typically uses 14gauge wire. A 20amp breaker uses 12gauge wire (larger diameter wire). If you use 14gauge wire on a 20amp breaker the you run the chance of over heating the wire.

You can easliy run both tanks on a 15amp circuit...


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Great advice Dan L. :thumb:


----------



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

iceblue said:


> Great advice Dan L. :thumb:


Yes indeedy, good advice.
Dan, I have new info. I could use more advice, please.
You say two tanks can be on the same circuit easily.
Unfortuately, I am just now figuring out that the same circuit has the big screen TV, my computer, and my wife's computer on it.
Do you think it will still work?
If not, I will either run an extension cord (12 amp) to the laundry room or call an electrician.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> 12gauge


Sorry for any misinformation..my house is wired with 10gauge solid core romex thru out.
Being an older house, I never considered homes would be wired with different gauges for outlets. I assumed they would use the same gauge thru out..My Bad


----------



## Dan L (Oct 20, 2003)

at my old house I had one 15amp ciruit feeding all the outlets in the living room.

I had the following on the living room (I dont remember the size of the Aquaclears):
10gallon tank with a small Aquaclear, a 50watt heater and standard flourescent lights.
20gallon with a Aquaclear, a 50watt heater and standard flourescent lights.
29gallon with a Aquaclear, a 50watt heater and standard flourescent lights.
72gallon with (2) Aquaclear, a 100watt heater and standard flourescent lights.
125gallon with a Aquaclear and (2) Eheim 2128 and standard flourescent lights.

Also had my stereo component system and large screen projection tv, never had any problems.


----------



## newfisher (Dec 20, 2008)

Metalshade,

To decide if existing circuits can meet your needs, add up the power requirements (Watts) for all devices you plan to plug into the circuit, then compare the sum to the power available from the circuit (eg. 120Volts x 15Amps = 1800Watts). Heaters and motors consume more power when first turned on, but some name plate ratings take that into account, and breakers can often accommodate that as most provide a delay before tripping. You have two basic choices if existing circuits can't meet demand: 1) move some stuff, or 2) hire an electrician to install more circuits. Some jurisdictions allow home owners to do their own electrical work, others don't, but most if not all require permits.


----------



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks all, good to know.
If it is anything like the waterheater, the city will require a permit, a professional to install it, and the city will come back out to inspect the job. Ahhh. Living in the big city. More and more rules added daily.

I am going to try this first, and call the electrian if it does not work.
The 55G is on the same circuit as the washer.
I will hook up the 110G on the same line as the 125G and the rest of the living room and two computers. I may have to split the 110G load to borrow from the 55G circuit since they are close to each other.

I even thought about running a line to the outside plug, but the back pond, front fountain, garage, and both bathrooms are already on that circuit. Not to mention any yardwork or woodwork powertools. I bet I am the electric companies favorite customer!


----------



## Grey Legion (Apr 11, 2005)

Dan L said:


> it's not wise to just change the breaker...
> 
> 15amp breaker typically uses 14gauge wire. A 20amp breaker uses 12gauge wire (larger diameter wire). If you use 14gauge wire on a 20amp breaker the you run the chance of over heating the wire.
> 
> You can easliy run both tanks on a 15amp circuit...


I agree, I ran 6 100w heater off a single 15amp circuit with no problems what so ever and even ran a few lights off it to.


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, if I lived nearby I could come over with my clamp meter and tell you exactly how many amps your pulling on the circuit with everything plugged in and turned on. You wouldn't happen to know of anyone that might have a clamp style test meter would you? If not, doing a load calculation is the thing to do... i hate math, love test meters tho. I wouldn't use an extension chord and definitely wouldn't up the breaker without knowing for certain what gauge wire was pulled. As mentioned earlier a 20a circuit needs a 12g conductor. :thumb:


----------



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

swim lil fishy swim said:
 

> You wouldn't happen to know of anyone that might have a clamp style test meter would you? If not, doing a load calculation is the thing to do... i hate math, love test meters tho. I wouldn't use an extension chord and definitely wouldn't up the breaker without knowing for certain what gauge wire was pulled. As mentioned earlier a 20a circuit needs a 12g conductor. :thumb:


Cool deal and will do. :thumb: 
I know a couple people that may know a couple people that may have the clamp meter.
I will put out an APB on it.
I have not calculated anything yet. That is a lot of pumps and lights and TVs and computers and etc. to pull out of its hole to search for the numbers. I will hook everything up; plus add a vacuum cleaner or some other odd-ball item first.



> Well, if I lived nearby I could come over with my clamp meter and tell you exactly how many amps your pulling on the circuit with everything plugged in and turned on.


Or...
You could just drive to Texas. I bet it would only take a couple of days and be be here in no time. :roll: :lol:


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: Good One!!!

If you can find someone with a clamp meter you can find out exactly how much load you've got real quick. It's simple to do, it'll take more time to take the panel cover off (and deadfront, depending on your panel) than it will to do the amp probe.

When you clamp the conductor that's attached to the breaker, make sure everything that you've got on the circuit is on. Technically your only supposed to use 80%, so for a 15a circuit you "shouldn't" have more than 12 amps of load. The breaker will hold 15a, maybe even 16-17... I'd recommend staying around the 12 amp area... (being an electrician, I have to say that). I would test it as is, if your under 12 amps start turning on the equipment for the other tank and watch the meter as you turn each piece of equip on, this will give you an idea of how much a filter pulls or a heater... etc.

I know this is off topic but I'm gonna throw it out there anyways, they make digital multimeters that read more than just electrical current, my multimeter measures voltage, amperage, ohms, resistance, etc., and TEMPERATURE. It comes with a temperature probe, I use it for adjusting the water temp at the faucet for water changes. They aren't real cheap, but they are handy especially for doing water changes on tanks holding very sensitive fishies (trophs, fry, etc)

If you have any concerns or questions when testing the circuit, feel free to shoot me a pm. I sign on here atleast once a day. :thumb:


----------



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

Cool deal. I might have to replace my multimeter with one of those new fangled digital ones that tells temperature.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

I wouldn't add a vacuum cleaner to the circuit to test the load as many vacuum's draw 10-12 amps! That would give you a false indication of how close you are to exceeding the circuit load. Same goes for microwave ovens, refridgerators that have the compressor pump running etc...


----------



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow! Vacuum cleaners are hungry little monsters. For dirt and electricity alike. I will have to watch out for those hungry appliances.

Am I thinking all should be well in the end. Since not everything is on at the same time. But then again, my wife is like no other. Somedays she will have everthing on in the entire house. Running back and forth between the TV, computer, Stereo, etc. while cleaning each room as she goes. Those days are rare, but truely a site to behold. She often leaves me standing there in awe, or kicks me out. :lol:


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Wish I'd get kicked out on cleaning day............


----------

